# DRG coding in an ASC??



## skiser (May 16, 2007)

Hello, I was told today that you are supposed to use DRG codes when you bill for work comp procedures in an ASC setting. I have never heard of that before. Does any one know if that is the case. If not, where could I get some documentation to back myself up?


----------



## kevbshields (May 16, 2007)

You did not specify the type of work comp, so I'm presuming this would be something state-specific.  

I'd advise you to seek information from any website or contact information for your state's worker's comp group.  There are some pretty "strange" requests for some state work comp filings, so this may be one to add to those.

If it is something other than state, I could not advise you because what you're saying is news to me.

Hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## skiser (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Valdezcg (Jun 15, 2007)

Some state guidelines does require the use of DRG's, usually if the ASC is on a hospital campus or operating under the same Tax ID.  But the freestanding ASC's normally do not use DRG's.  (but as you know, these coding and billing guidelines are subject to change without notice) If you are using a hospital abstracting software, it usually has the DRG sector in it.  Or you can purchase the DRG book, it usually runs about $100.  (try ingenix, the AMA, etc)    thanks, Connie


----------

